# RS Turbo bay



## RST appie (Oct 3, 2007)

under the hood


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Fecking AWESOME :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

cool lots of thgings goign on there


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very cool


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

looks very bling mate ,


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very very impressive!


----------



## RST appie (Oct 3, 2007)

thnx for the comments


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

o0o0o very nice, left hand drive right:??


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice mate whats it running bhp wise??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

very nice engine bay ,is it a zvh ? is that a oil cooler on it aswell? and is a left hand drive due to battery and fuse on other side s as a right hand drive looks very fast and modded what bhp ??


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## RST appie (Oct 3, 2007)

thnx for the comments,Its left hand drive,The spec list is very long.
1600cc CVH,Mahle pistons,flowed head with bigger valves,dubble valvesprings with a piper t2 cam,Stage 3 garreth turbo ( 30 psi).Focus transmission with Quaife SperDiff,Waterinjection 50/50 (water/methanol),Custom ECU ,Oilcooler,Radtec Alu rad ,Turbo cooler ,Grs intercooler. 275 bhp,300 Nm at 4250


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

:doublesho
AWESOME 
:thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

very niice mate


----------

